# Hexerei's Evil Mad Scientist Party Pics



## hexerei (Aug 31, 2008)

Here's a link to my party pics if anybody wants to have a peek. Despite doing many things last minute and low budget, it was a BLAST! Looking forward to next years Laboratory since now I have a few good ground items. Sighhh...only 361 days to go.....pages 1 and 2 http://www.flickr.com/photos/audreynstuff/ :zombie: and if you wanna see some other fun costume related pics check out my Life Ball 2008 set if you dare- some photos not for the weak of heart!:googly:


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

The mods might want to move this over to Haunts and Displays so it doesn't get missed (though I suppose it fits in this thread too). 

I like your 'twins' and 'Audrey' projects. Had some fun looking at the other photos too. Nice giant golden snitch


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Evil Mad Scientists Rule!

The jack-o-lanterns are really beautifully carved.


----------



## hexerei (Aug 31, 2008)

Yeah, I posted this before I got the Haunts and displays memo, I wish I knew how to move it. Thanks for the comments! We had lots of fun!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Ut oh - planning already for next year. I'd say you're hooked (happens alot here). Party looked great!


----------

